# CLAVIER MAC BOOK AIR Problème



## donnybrasco200 (21 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci avec mon MAC BOOK AIR 13' (l'ancienne génération, pas la nouvelle), acheté début 2011.
Hier soir, tout allait très bien.

Puis ce soir, je le rallume pour l'utiliser et plusieurs touches ne fonctionnent plus? A Q DELETE entre autres!

Pouvez vous m'éclairer?
J'ai redémarré etc mais rien n'y fait!
Merci par avance


----------



## donnybrasco200 (22 Octobre 2011)

bon, sans réponses... je vais reformater pour voir..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h36 ----------

J'ai stoppé le reformatage.

En fait, les touches 1 A Q W Augmentation volume et DELETE ne fonctionnent pas.

Avez vous une idée du problème?
Il s'agit d'un mac book air fin 2010, 13', snow léopard, 
10.6.8
1,86 ghz Core 2 duo / 2Go 1067Mhz DDR3

Aucun choc, traité avec soin.

Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## MamaCass (22 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

Réinstalle Mac OS X.
Si le problème n'est pas résolu, c'est un souci hardware en toute logique.
Tu dois faire appelle au SAV d'autant que ta machine est encore sous garantie


----------



## donnybrasco200 (26 Octobre 2011)

Je suis allé au GENIUS BAR.

Le type a réussi à me résoudre le problème... mais temporairement?
En fait, il m'a dit que c'était lié à un périphérique (disque dur) que j'ai déconnecté sans me soucier de la sécurité et inévitablement, l'incidence s'est répercutée sur un composant de la carte mère (je ne me souviens plus du mot qu'il a utilisé).

Il a donc redémarré mon MAC en maintenant ALT + CMD + R + P et a redemarré 3 fois.
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Je reviens ce soir allumer mon MAC et le problème est revenu.
J'ai tenté d'utiliser sa technique mais les mêmes touches sont unitilisables...

Avez vous une solution?...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (26 Octobre 2011)

donnybrasco200 a dit:


> En fait, il m'a dit que c'était lié à un périphérique (disque dur) que j'ai déconnecté sans me soucier de la sécurité et inévitablement, l'incidence s'est répercutée sur un composant de la carte mère (je ne me souviens plus du mot qu'il a utilisé).



Baliverne.
C'est pas ta faute !Fais le passer en garantie !


----------



## donnybrasco200 (26 Octobre 2011)

Fais c**** je suis très déçu d'APPLE, il a seulement que 6 mois mon MAC BOOK AIR.
Il avait réussi à résoudre le problème au GENIUS BAR en appuyant sur ALT+CMD+R+P.

A mon avis, c'est le port USB qui est défectueux...

Je vais donc le ramener... crois tu qu'ils peuvent me le remplacer par un neuf? 
A ton avis, combien de temps pour la réparation?..

Je suis hyper déçu par APPLE, p***** pour 1220E, au bout de 6 mois en panne. 
C'est terminé, j'achète plus d'APPLE.


----------



## nifex (26 Octobre 2011)

Ca peux t'arriver avec n'importe quel marque, que se soit Apple ou un autre sa reste du materiel informatique qui peux tomber en panne...

C'est pareils pour tout, ma Nissan est tombé en panne au moins 6 fois en 2 ans pourtant c'est une voiture a 20'000 euros, ca veut pas dire que Nissan fabrique des voitures de merde (mais peu être depuis que ca a été racheté par Renault)


----------



## donnybrasco200 (26 Octobre 2011)

J'étais sur qu'un internaute me répondrait ça.

Pas étonnant que ça tombe en panne surtout si c'est assemblé en Chine je dirai plutôt.
J'ai toujours acheté du SONY (et pas MADE IN CHINA ou ASSEMBLED IN CHINA) en TV par exemple, jamais une seule panne à déclarer!


----------



## Lefenmac (26 Octobre 2011)

donnybrasco200 a dit:


> J'étais sur qu'un internaute me répondrait ça.
> 
> Pas étonnant que ça tombe en panne surtout si c'est assemblé en Chine je dirai plutôt.
> J'ai toujours acheté du SONY (et pas MADE IN CHINA ou ASSEMBLED IN CHINA) en TV par exemple, jamais une seule panne à déclarer!




C'est bien ça. Moi j'ai un pote il n'a jamais eu de panne avec sa voiture allemande et hier il en a eu une......et???? Tu attends quoi? Qu'on te dise "c'est bien" ou "c'est pas bien"????? T'es grand maintenant tu fais ta vie :sleep:


----------



## donnybrasco200 (27 Octobre 2011)

1/ j'utilise rarement mon MAC BOOK AIR puisque j'utilise mon ordinateur de bureau principalement. Au bout de 6 mois le clavier rencontre un problème. je me plains de la qualité d'APPLE, c'est légitime

2/ qu'est ce que j'attends? je suis pas sur que tu sois une flèche , ça peut se comprendre, t'en fais pas. 
Il y avait 2 questions posées plus tôt dans la conversation : "je vais donc le ramener... crois tu qu'ils peuvent me le remplacer par un neuf? A ton avis, combien de temps pour la réparation?.."
J'attends des réponses d'aimables internautes membres de ce forum pour répondre à ta question.

3/ t'es typiquement le genre d'internautes qui sert à rien et dont la réponse n'a strictement rien de constructif. 
Tu seras gentil, je te remercie par avance d'éviter de polluer cette conversation et je te suis reconnaissant par ailleurs de m'avoir grandement aidé


----------



## nifex (27 Octobre 2011)

Non il ne te le changeront pas par un neuf. Il faut 3 fois le même panne pour qu'il te le change.

Pour la reparation ca depends. La dernière fois que je suis aller dans un centre agré c'était 2 jours pour trouver la panne et ensuite le temps de recevoir la pièce et de l'installer.


----------



## donnybrasco200 (28 Octobre 2011)

Ok.

J'espère que la panne se répètera 3 fois  pendant la garantie bien sur! 
Ils me donneront le Nouveau Mac Book Air 

J'ai RV samedi. 
J'espère que ça dépassera pas les 7 jours...

J'essayerai de vous tenir au courant! A+ tard


----------



## donnybrasco200 (30 Octobre 2011)

Estimation de la réparation :

Board Logic 1,86Ghz 2Gb - 305  (s'agit il de la carte mère?)
Housing, Top case with keyboard, french - 125 (il doit s'agit du clavier)
Hardware Repair Labor - 29 (la main d'oeuvre je pense)

Total 459 (pris en charge par la garantie heureusement...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------

La réparation devrait durer 7 jours. Patience...


----------

